# Apple and the new iPad 3



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Listening to some commentary of the device being launched in San Fran.
Is it me or do people get excited over these things for no good reason. So much hype. The iPad 3 will have retina display, faster processor (nothing hair-raising), dictation (been available via Dragon for years), hotspot functionality (not cutting edge), and 4g (do we even have 4g networks yet).

Dont get me wrong, I am not an iHater ... I have an iphone 4, macbook pro, ipad 2 in the house. If I couldnt jailbreak the iDevices, i wouldnt even buy them to be honest.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Can't really get that excited about this stuff. Is it something I need, no I doubt it.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Andy's been talking about nothing else all night, lucky me :wall:

Personally, I couldn't give the proverbial!


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

nudda said:


> Listening to some commentary of the device being launched in San Fran.
> Is it me or do people get excited over these things for no good reason..


Look at all the posts about GTechniq C1.5. It would appear there are a lot of people excited and looking forward to using it......its just stuff to make the car shiny??????


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

The Iclones get excited about apple products being released like a nerd getting his first shag :lol: if it was a game changer I could understand the excitement in ANY field of device. But it just another plodding step from apple. How many incarnations of thise device will there be ? The always drip feed the upgrades on there products.I'm sure they could fimware a lot of there stuff,but with apple it always seems to be a new device needs buying.


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

I know what you mean, if it was something totally different and made you go wow then I could understand but the new screen and few other bits don't really get me excited and I'm a geek with this type of stuff.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

nudda said:


> Listening to some commentary of the device being launched in San Fran.
> Is it me or do people get excited over these things for no good reason. So much hype. The iPad 3 will have retina display, faster processor (nothing hair-raising), dictation (been available via Dragon for years), hotspot functionality (not cutting edge), and 4g (do we even have 4g networks yet).
> 
> Dont get me wrong, I am not an iHater ... I have an iphone 4, macbook pro, ipad 2 in the house. If I couldnt jailbreak the iDevices, i wouldnt even buy them to be honest.


Why do you jailbreak them? Surely that is just another way of stealing?

In all honesty back in the day I did download music for free, soemwhat illegally. But now I just pay for it via iTunes.

I also am a Mac fan.

I started with a Powerbook G4 which cost me a silly amount of money. When that died a few years later I got an iMac. Thats knocking on for three years old now but still works perfectly. I also have an iPhone 4S (previously a 3GS).

I woukldn't want any other product, I LOVE them.

I have a dilema though. I can either save til I can afford another stupidly expensive Macbook pro (they don't appear to do Macbooks anymore?).

Or I can buy 'the new iPad' (apparently they aren't calling it the iPAd 3?), upgrade my iMac and have all three. The iMac doesn't get used much these days, and my only concern is that an iPad would make it even more redundant. My favourite feature of the iMac at the moment though, is plugging my guitar in through a jack and using it with Garage Band, so I'd miss that.

Lastly, should we expect the likes of Photoshop to move over to the tablets? Esepcially as Apple are claiming these things could be the end of the PC?


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

woodybeefcake said:


> Why do you jailbreak them? Surely that is just another way of stealing?




I take you it you have no idea what Jailbreaking means?

How is it stealing? You are not taking something without paying for it. You already own the device so you are free to do with it as you wish. Jailbreaking just allows you to cutomise and do stuff on the device that Apple don't normally allow. As long as you understand the implication that Apple will not honour any warranty if you Jailbreak it then there is no problem.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

vRS Carl said:


> I take you it you have no idea what Jailbreaking means?
> 
> How is it stealing? You are not taking something without paying for it. You already own the device so you are free to do with it as you wish. Jailbreaking just allows you to cutomise and do stuff on the device that Apple don't normally allow. As long as you understand the implication that Apple will not honour any warranty if you Jailbreak it then there is no problem.


But does it not mean that apps are then 'free' to download? If I have that wrong then I apologise!


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

No it doesn't

You have to use a program called installous for that. Which you seperatley have to download and then search for "cracked" apps.

You can download apps for "free" for OS X if you know where to look. I think you can do that with pretty much anything these days :thumb:


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

it's incredibly impressive though, 3.1 million pixels on a 9.7 inch screen when 60 inch HD tvs only have 2 million


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Fordy_ST500 said:


> it's incredibly impressive though, 3.1 million pixels on a 9.7 inch screen when 60 inch HD tvs only have 2 million


But that's like having a 1000BHP on a robin reliant. You won't be able to utilise those pixels on a 9inch screen :lol:

No siri(probably an upgrade away),no flash still, an is the screen 16:9 for film viewing or 4:3 ? Can I bluetooth files from phones to the ipad 3 ? 400 for 16gb version :doublesho


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

silverback said:


> You won't be able to utilise those pixels on a 9inch screen :lol:


Yes you will. The pixels are just tightly packed so that when you view the iPad there is no discernable pixels creating a high clarity image.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

silverback said:


> No siri,no flash still


You don't really need Siri for an iPad. I have it on the 4S and although i do use it i don't use it as much as i could. Mainly for reading out emails and texts to me and replying to them. The iPad does have dictation though which is a very useful feature.

Flash - That old chestnut. Flash is an aged technology that is being replaced by HTML5. You can download browsers from the App store which will allow you to view flash or you can Jailbreak it.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

An what about the screen viewing ? 16:9 or 4:3 ?


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Also. It looks no different to the 1 or 2. Apple are all about the latest,the newest,the difference between themselves an other items. You would have thought to have spruced up a 2 year old shell,no ?


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

silverback said:


> Also. It looks no different to the 1 or 2. Apple are all about the latest,the newest,the difference between themselves an other items. You would have thought to have spruced up a 2 year old shell,no ?


The Shell between the 1, 2 & 3 is different albeit subtly. Why should they change a design that works?

The Video is still 4:3 as far as i'm aware. 16:9 is fine for movies but not so good for apps etc which is what i remember Apple saying the reason behind it was.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

vRS Carl said:


> The Shell between the 1, 2 & 3 is different albeit subtly. Why should they change a design that works?
> 
> The Video is still 4:3 as far as i'm aware. 16:9 is fine for movies but not so good for apps etc which is what i remember Apple saying the reason behind it was.


Well its getting on isn't it ? Sure it works,but they seem to drag **** in areas. Still 4:3 that is dissapointing. File transfer via bluetooth ? HDMI out ? How many USB ports ?

I seem to be asking you questions like you invented it lol. Sorry mate.


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

silverback said:


> Well its getting on isn't it ? Sure it works,but they seem to drag **** in areas. Still 4:3 that is dissapointing. File transfer via bluetooth ? HDMI out ? How many USB ports ?
> 
> I seem to be asking you questions like you invented it lol. Sorry mate.


You don't need HDMI out (although i think you can get a cable) as you can use airplay to stream it direct to a TV.

Bluetooth FT is not necessary as you have wireless to do it with (and 4G if you are in the US, London, Bristol or Cornwall at the moment:lol

It doesn't have USB ports. Everything is done through the dock connector. You can buy a camera connection kit for using SD Cards and you can also buy external HDD which will attach to it. But they are astronomically expensive.

The problem people make is thinking it is a replacement for a PC/Laptop it's not. It is there mainly for browsing the net, watching the odd film/reading a book and gives you the ability to work on the move with things like Keynote (powerpoint program but far better), Pages etc.

I use mine a lot. I do most of my browsing on it and replies on forums etc. It's only when i know i am going to be doing a lot of typing (writing reports etc) that i use my MacBook Pro. But because i never upgraded to the iPad 2 i have decided to jump to the new one now mainly due to the screen and camera. :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

nudda said:


> Listening to some commentary of the device being launched in San Fran.
> Is it me or do people get excited over these things for no good reason. So much hype.


:lol:

You should check out a site called detailing world and the people on there with their hype on new products...

A retailer only has to mention somethng new, and people will say they will buy it... they sometimes don't even know what "it" is... 

:tumbleweed:



:lol:

In otherwords - each to their own....whatever makes you happy! 

:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> :lol:
> 
> You should check out a site called detailing world and the people on there with their hype on new products...
> 
> ...


what? like that teddy thing? :lol:

ill be getting a new ipad, but when the hype has died down a bit, and ive sold my ipad 1  :lol:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Same i'll be gettin one but no till june-july brings out any issues people have lol.

Apple TV ordered though :lol:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Are you ordering from the site or going to a Apple Store?


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

I've had all bar the original iPhone. Have the first Gen iPad and had 3 MacBook Pro's. 

Never had any issue at all until the touch screen fcuked up on the 4. I walked into an Apple store unannounced and walked out again about an hour later with a new phone. 

Any tech provider has issues. But I have found Apple Customer Care second to none and for those that are getting the iPad I would recommend Apple Care for it.

Looking forwards to next Friday though for the new one to arrive.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Was the phone new or reconditioned though?

Is there any deals on Apple Care?


----------



## vRS Carl (Aug 14, 2011)

The phone was a new one in box etc. It happened about 6 months after it was released as I got it on release day. 

Sometimes CEX do them cheaper. But you have to get it within 30days of buying the device.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

You said it aint got hdmi cos it don't need it as you can AirPlay. 

Is that only with apple tv's though. What if you have a normal tv?


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

While it does not have a HDMI socket you can get a Dock connector -> HDMI cable and get full screen mirroring so you can connect it to any TV


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

4:3 is just wrong for movie watching.having a dongle hanging out the side takes away from its sleekness doesnt it ? battery life looks good though.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

silverback said:


> 4:3 is just wrong for movie watching.having a dongle hanging out the side takes away from its sleekness doesnt it ? battery life looks good though.


Don't think it really matters if there is a small dongle on the side if your watching the TV as your watching the TV not the iPad. The dongle is only fractionally bigger than some HDMI connectors!

Watching movies is 1 of many things it can do. Your not going to optimize the screen for a minority use case (which it is really)

The new iPad can still show a full 1080p natively (not possible on other tablets) and the screen is still no smaller than some of the smaller 16:9 tablets


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Rob_Quads said:


> Don't think it really matters if there is a small dongle on the side if your watching the TV as your watching the TV not the iPad. The dongle is only fractionally bigger than some HDMI connectors!
> 
> Watching movies is 1 of many things it can do. Your not going to optimize the screen for a minority use case (which it is really)
> 
> The new iPad can still show a full 1080p natively (not possible on other tablets) and the screen is still no smaller than some of the smaller 16:9 tablets


Just seems a strange combo. They have gone to great lengths on having 1080p and a huge number of pixels, then letting it down by using a defunct aspect ratio to display it. Good point about the dongle.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm glad they haven't given in. Its bad enough all the laptop providers have switched to 16:9 for thier screens and ditched the 4:3 screens for all but a minority.

When we watch TV on our iPad (1) having the black bars don't really cause any issue.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Rob_Quads said:


> I'm glad they haven't given in. Its bad enough all the laptop providers have switched to 16:9 for thier screens and ditched the 4:3 screens for all but a minority.
> 
> When we watch TV on our iPad (1) having the black bars don't really cause any issue.


i just think its a little strange to go through all the hassle to get 1080p,have an amazing resolution then put in a dead aspect ratio.if it was just advertised as a web/app device then fair enough,but there pushing the movie side hard.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

nudda said:


> Listening to some commentary of the device being launched in San Fran.
> Is it me or do people get excited over these things for no good reason. So much hype. The iPad 3 will have retina display, faster processor (nothing hair-raising), dictation (been available via Dragon for years), hotspot functionality (not cutting edge), and 4g (do we even have 4g networks yet).
> 
> Dont get me wrong, I am not an iHater ... I have an iphone 4, macbook pro, ipad 2 in the house. If I couldnt jailbreak the iDevices, i wouldnt even buy them to be honest.


only the GPU has been upgraded iirc. the CPU remains at 1ghz, same as the ipad 2 however iv'e read that the new ipad has 1gb ram as opposed to the 2's 512mb.

can't wait for mine to arrive next friday or earlier if i'm lucky


----------



## CarlosAG (Mar 9, 2012)

What is this Ipad 3 you talk about?  Honestly I wouldn't buy it if you already own the 2nd one. Check this out though


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Chicane said:


> only the GPU has been upgraded iirc. the CPU remains at 1ghz, same as the ipad 2 however iv'e read that the new ipad has 1gb ram as opposed to the 2's 512mb.
> 
> *can't wait for mine to arrive next friday or earlier if i'm lucky*


Just had a dispatch email from apple


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

It's different kicks for different people, some people like hearing new technology news, some people like new apple products.

No doubt a lot of people would think users are equally as sad on this forum getting excited about Nano particles and polish from certain boutique suppliers.

It's no different tbh.



silverback said:


> 4:3 is just wrong for movie watching.having a dongle hanging out the side takes away from its sleekness doesnt it ? battery life looks good though.


This is only when mirroring the dock display and app's, when watching a Proper movie from iTunes the movie will play at Full 1080p and 16:9 aspect, this is with the HDMI connector or Airplay.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm guessing a lot of the apps run on 4:3, and would all need to be re-configured? That's what has held the iPhone screen at 3.5" for so long, isn't it?


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Chicane said:


> Just had a dispatch email from apple


Then they hold them at the depot. Atleast thats what happened with my 4S, it was dispatched about 4-5days before release but wasnt delivered until the day :thumb:


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Ipad3 or "The New IPad"? Lol....wonder why they didn't call it Ipad3.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Wheelzntoys said:


> Ipad3 or "The New IPad"? Lol....wonder why they didn't call it Ipad3.


I think they're just trying to streamline their naming by taking it back to basics again. I mean it's not like they name they Mac line the same way with iMac 1, Macbook Pro 3 etc....

I reckon they will do the same thing with next iPhone too. So will just be 'iPhone'. I mean there are only so many numbers you can increment by before it just starts sounding silly. iPhone 16S anyone?......


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

its referred to as the 3rd generation ipad on the apple site when ordering.

so it more like the nano, every time they release a new one, they just add another number to the generation


----------

